# Ultraforge Greater Plague Demon



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, I took the plunge and ordered the ultraforge greater plague daemon about a month ago. Iy's a gorgeous miniature and looks sexy in amongst my Deathguard and Nurgle Daemons.

I'm still working on it, but here are the most recent batch of photos...























































I reckon he's had a boout 10 hours work so far. 

I started by dividing it up into areas (back, arms, legs, belly & head) and working on each building up the base flesh colours, from DA green through to snot green via graveyard earth to rotting flesh.

I've been using lots of mixes of washes and inks to get a wide and varied manky flesh look, the photos don't do it jstice.

I'm a bit stumped on how to make the leather armour more interesting, at present its a warm (bestial) brown. I considered adding a pattern or scripture/icons but couldn't find a design I liked.

More progress & pics soon!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Gorgeous in its own disgusting way k:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice and disgusting. The red/yellow blood/puss need some work though, kinda reminds me of mustard and ketchum rumming down, which is not good since I just ate a hotdog.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Fantastic! Love the boils and blisters!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

eeew. that's a cool model though- far more scary and active than the FW version. 

for the leather, maybe add a bit of green around the edges, for the pus and rot, and highlight up to a red, maybe?


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Where did you get the pic of my mom for the colors ?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That makes my Nurgle boner grow larger! Very gribbly dude, nice one! +rep


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

re the leather, i want to make it look old and a bit mouldy so I think adding green/grey patches & highlights will help.

As for the pus, well, I like the vibrancy of it, but perhaps it could get toned down. don't want it to get lost amongst the flesh tones hence the mustard look. Perhaps a small conversion of a Nurgling hot dog stand is in order? :laugh:


----------



## Son_of_Baal (May 11, 2009)

i want to lick it !!!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVE IT, shame i can't get the forgeworld stuff myself, always love it.

The paniting is very nice for nurgle, good work!


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

It's not Forge World, it's Ultraforge.

Looks good so far, nice and.... disgusting.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Its a little to bright for my liking, but that is just my opinion. Still very nicely painted, good job picking out all the details. I think making nurgle models turn out well requires quite a bit of work.


----------

